# Bloody Hell here already



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You might remember my thread I am going to be a Grandad a few months ago. My daughter went on a mini break for her birthday on Monday to the Cotswold's felt really ill on Wednesday morning so she went to the nearest major hospital which was Gloucester Royal, they did lots of test and tried to keep her blood pressure down but to no avail baby Owen weighing 2 1bs 2 ounce was born this afternoon 28 weeks. He is doing fine not even using a ventilator to breath so signs are hopeful. Just got to hope and pray he gets there. A big thank you to the fantastic Maternity unit at the Royal, we are forever in your debt


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope that she improves each day and is soon allowed home. Congratulations.


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope your daughter & grandson both bounce back - I've just become a grandad for the 4th time last week. He was a whopper at over 9 pounds though. :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations chap, enjoy being a grandad!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Paul! Here's to Owen getting stronger and stronger each day [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations!!

Sounds like a wee fighter!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Guys. This mornings report is positive they have dropped his oxygen level and he is still breathing on is own. A long road ahead but with love and care any thing is possible.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

flipping great news hilly............cheltenham would have been nearer (and nicer) glad mom and son doing well m8
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Wonderful news - congratulations.

I'm sat here like a cat on a hot brick waiting for my daughter to give me my second grandson - they are talking about a C section and I am praying it won't happen.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Gazzer. The NHS sent them to Gloucester Royal as they have the facilities for babies born from 24 weeks so I dont think they had a choice.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wishing you and your loved ones all the best


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww congratulations...bubi Owen will be fine


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

They transferred the little guy to St Micheals in Bristol last week, they thought he needed an operation but turns out its down to immaturity. He is now putting on weight taking moms milk, and the picture I seen this morning he looks like a proper baby and not ET, what a difference a week makes in baby world. The human body is truly remarkable. Just going to set off down the dreaded M5 to see him this afternoon


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good news mate


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Good news mate


+1. Really chuffed for you bud, and a sunny drive also


----------



## yelrampfishing (Oct 5, 2010)

Really good news. X

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Oi Hilly.................PICS PICS PICS


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just got back. The little fella is doing fine had his long line out while were there so no more antibiotics, and he as put on 3 ounce which is good going so they tell me. All being well they will move him to our local hospital by the end of the week


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

awwwwwwwww bless him he already has manners and covers his mouth incase he coughs.......bud you must be smiling from stupid ear to ear right now.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Moving him to Birmingham today. Huraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bit of an update on the little fella, as I said in the last post they got him to City hospital in Birmingham, since that happened they found he had developed a double hernia so moved him to Birmingham Children's Hospital last Monday. Today they did the operation and all went well

This is him one hour after the Op










The little man is now on his fourth hospital and he is the talk of the West Midlands Ambulance service he as been moved so many times. All I can say he is one hell of a fighter.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope he is able to go home soon.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow so cute! It must be such a joyful and worrying time all at once. Not nice seeing all those wires but I think it's more upsetting for us as they seem to just get on with it not knowing any different.

How do babies develop hernias?

I'm sure as he grows and his strength builds up he'll be home in no time.

My Lil girl turned 1 yesterday can't believe where that time's gone.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

First more positive news  . They Birmingham Children's Hospital have just said they are moving him to his home hospital today. Every time he gets moved its nearer to home. Hospital no 5. He is really going the right way now as he weighed in at 4lbs 1oz today

How he got his hernia is that the stomach wall in a baby born at 28 weeks is very thin and the intestine popped itself though in two places causing a double hernia, so they do keyhole pushing the intestine back and sewing up the now thicker stomach wall. (simples) :wink:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah good news wow 4lbs that's crazy!! Ah so that explains it...makes sense


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well at long last and five hospitals the brave little man is finally home. After 9 weeks of intensive care by the best health service in the world he made it. Its was touch and go at times up and down I do not know how my daughter and partner stood it but they did, I think it will make them stronger. Going to have a few tonight










Look at me at long last no lines pumps and moniters


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

fantastic news.pleased this has turned out well.i know there is nothing worse than having poorly children in hospital.hopefully you can relax and enjoy your pint


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Good news! Glad to hear it is all sorting out well! Enjoy your grand son!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow - so tiny and amazing! Congratulations and doing well


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I only stumbled across this thread just now. Congratulations to your daughter & partner, to Owen who is doing so well and of course to you, Paul. You can all relax now


----------

